# bought a few mics



## toag (Mar 30, 2014)

I bought 2 new mics and thought i'd show off some of my others.  I picked the top 2, which are mitutoyo multi-anvil mics, great for measuring curved surfaces, or from a hole to an outside diameter.  Bottom left is an NSK disc mic for soft squishy things... I got it for $14 on ebay, figured why not.  The bottom is my digital mitzi mic, and I love it!



this is a knock off of a Blake centering indicator made for or by MHC, was 50 on ebay, and its brand new.  It may be cheap Chinese junk, as I have never seen a blake, but it seems real nice, and for as much as i'll use it... I think its ok.




Here is my set of 2"-6" set of mics by NSK, got it for $45




I bought them because I checked out the faces, and except for the 1"-2" they were nice (which is why I no not use it for 1-2").  My advice is to check the faces, bring some rubbing alcohol and cloth to clean them.  If they have scratches, best to pass, they probably been abused.  The barrels on these were pitted, but that's from poor PM.  oil from fingers can really corrode.  I oil all my stuff with starrett instrument oil, 7 bucks on ebay.



the set came with a set of micrometer standards, but they looked like garbage.  It is why I don't like micrometer standards.  


To calibrate my mics,  I use these nice cheap gauge blocks, $65 on ebay.  Still more accurate then any mic standard.




These may be cheap, but they wring together nice, have nice faces as you can see, and are great for shop floor stuff (sine bars, measuring, quick cal on mics).  B shop grade is still sub tenths accurate!



so I usually slap a 2" and then a 3" into the mic, and check its extremes.  Sometimes I do the mid distance also for kicks.  



Here it looks like it is a touch off, but it is the vernier scale on the wrong angle.  The mic standard was 1/2 a thou off (0.0006), which doesn't sound like much, but reading tenths is why you use micrometers.



btw for the money NSK's are very nice.  I love the feel of them, and I rank them as good and as accurate as B&S, starret and mitutoyos I have.  And they are real cheap on ebay because they don't have the name recognition.


----------

